# Live Photo of drivers waiting for surge



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

idiots.

or the ten idiots sitting in the airport with only one flight arriving an hour or hour and half from the current time

idiots


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

This guy is a newbie driver who decided to try Uber after work. But he made the mistake of driving towards the surge and poof it disappeared, like a mirage.









This guy has the same response as most drivers.









And this guy decided to tell Uber to F off, and will try Lyft instead.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

I have multiple videos of what happens on screen when you approach a surge. I don't even care anymore. Almost always, when you get close, the numbers go down... sometimes they disappear altogether.


----------



## Sixotoo (4 mo ago)

The correct approach to surge is to be happy if it pops up on top of you. Other than that, yea. Know where it tends to pop and gravitate that way. But don’t make it a priority. Don’t run to it. It will be gone before you arrive.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Work you slaves.

_cracks the whip_


----------



## Sixotoo (4 mo ago)

Donatello said:


> Work you slaves.
> 
> _cracks the whip_


There should be a separate forum for retirees that do it for fun instead of money.


----------

